# Over arm pin router



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

I just pulled mine out of storage and cleaned it up. When I last used it, I made a run of 24 wall mirror/plant holders. Really simple stuff. 
Anyone use one a lot? Have you discovered some tricks or different uses for it?
I pulled it out of storage to make a bunch of toy parts. Again, pretty simple set ups and straight forward operations. 
I'd like to use it for some relief "carving" with multiple templates, and some inlay work. Anybody done this?
Gene


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Gene,

I installed a pin router arm (Veritas) and a second (plunge) router (with a bitjack) in/on my RT a couple of months ago but haven't gotten to playing with it much yet. I've attached the manual, as starting about page 7 they cover basic use and copying and about page 14 they start covering inlay, creating filled cavities, sign work and reversed images. If you're interested, an overview of a bitjack is at the very end. This may give you a *little* more information.

Jim


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks Jim!
Although my set up is with the router in the arm (top routing), The information in the PDF is certainly valid. I just skimmed it, but the info on inlay is going to be especially valuable.
Thanks again. Happy New Year and....stay warm!

Gene


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Gene

Just one video,,I have both types of pin routers. then can do many jobs..but I will say you need to look into the ski way .. then you can put your pin router setup back into the corner 

See video on web page...
MLCS daisy pin router

=======


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks, Bob.
Skis are on the horizon. 
I just can't stand having this beast, and it is a beast, free standing, top mounted router, and, not using the darned thing.
Gene


----------



## Clouseau (Oct 12, 2009)

Gene, what kind of pin router do you have. There are some tricks to getting nice finish cuts by using oversized pins or bushings and then taking a finish cut with a smaller pin. I have an old RL Carter that I am rehabbing and hope to have it going soon.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Clouseau said:


> Gene, what kind of pin router do you have. There are some tricks to getting nice finish cuts by using oversized pins or bushings and then taking a finish cut with a smaller pin. I have an old RL Carter that I am rehabbing and hope to have it going soon.


Clouseau,

It was made by ShopSmith. 
The stock pins are 1/4", 3/8" and 1/2". I am trying to find a machinist with a lathe small enough to turn some different diameters.
Gene


----------



## Clouseau (Oct 12, 2009)

Can you post a couple pix of the pins and mount?


----------

